# Are Power windows a rare option 66-67 GTO ??



## Irishmic (Sep 24, 2013)

I have looked at a whole bunch of 66-67 GTO and I have ( on one occasion) seen a goat with power windows ! What say you ??


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not super rare. Usually on non-performance models with AC, tilt column, auto trans. Very rare on the 4 speed high output cars, which were built to go and light weight was a consideration.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Def rare as factory installed option on '66 and 67 GTO hardtops. Only '66 and '67 pwr windows I've ever pulled have come out of Skylarks and have spent waay too much time hitting boneyards all over the country over the last 30+ years. 

In the South, the Southern Plains, and in TX, the typical '66 or '67 GTO long time keeper car or builder project car has nearly always been a factory air conditioned, all soft ray glass, automatic/console/AM PB car. Factory AC added a chunk and most dealers who ordered GTO's for dealer stock didnt go crazy clicking off options. On '66's, occasionally run across a manual trans non AC with few options. Starting in '67, turbo 400 cars outnumbered manual trans GTO's for the first time and vast majority were ordered for dealer stock.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

My '67 is out of Brown Russell in Amarillo. Don't know if it was ordered this way...p/s, p/b, a/c, 4 sp, non-posi 3.23, no console, tinted windshield only. The HO motor in my friend's car was like an $80.00 option. The a/c in mine was $343.00.

As pinionhead said, automatics were coming on strong. '66 was the last year of the 2 sp Powerglide. The story goes that back in the day the Plymouth/Dodge 3 sp Torqueflite was indestructible and was equal to a 4 sp in drag racing. So it more acceptable starting '67 to have an automatic 3 sp GTO.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nearly all the above automatic '67's I came across down here in the "heat zone" had PS, PB, AC, all S/R glass, console, am pb radio, and a few had remote mirrors. Before PHS existed, I used to call 1800PMCARES and the nice folks at Pontiac would send a copy of the invoice and a new full line Pontiac catalogue. They may have only done the free invoices back to the mid 68 models, cant remember, know I used to bug them alot, then I paid for several '67 invoice copies as well. Eventually, could tell fairly close what the Kansas City and Pontiac plant builds w/o sending off for the invoice copy just looking at long time setting builder cars.

The first factory power window '67 GTO I ever was able to document as factory built was owned by Ivars Smiltnieks, who was a big dog at Racer Head Service in Memphis, and began the NMCA. Ivars had his factory loaded out '67 GTO convert at one of the first NMCA events at the Texas Motorplex. Wrote the cowl tag info down, as Pete was just beginning to gather info on the trim tag accessory codes. An old friend and I had started doing the same a few years before, having noted shared trim tag accessory codes being decoded for early Chevy II's, that info had been published in Super Chevy. Need to ck the big stack of '67 paperwork, but am near 100% sure the trim tag from these two plants (K an P) will show an X in the first group for power windows.

Many years ago, had a Tyrol blue '67 4spd AC car very similar equipped to yours, pjw. it was what my dad called the 1 of 10 "heat zone" '67 GTO's, as a it had a 4spd and AC, unlike the other near 90% down this way that had an auto and AC. My dad worked for GMAC, and for many years was in dealer relations and was good friends with the Pontiac zone reps. Prob mentioned it before but it was Dad who got me hooked on Pontiacs.

As I'm going through stuff, will find dealer emblems, know I have a Brown Pontiac emblem. Not sure the years it was Brown Pontiac and Brown Russell, I used to boneyard that way quite a bit, hit National Salvage in Pampa before it crushed out, Cherry Ave in Amarrillo, bought quite a few partscars that way.


----------



## 66 tempest (Jan 17, 2005)

Irishmic said:


> I have looked at a whole bunch of 66-67 GTO and I have ( on one occasion) seen a goat with power windows ! What say you ??


back in 1980 I bought a 66 GTO, beautiful car, it was just sitting in a ladys yard with flats. but to the point, it had a posi rear, ps/pb power windows power drivers seat and tilt colum.. no ac and it was an automatic.. wish i new how many of those cars were made with that option list.. I should ad it had the carter 4bbl with that louvered air cleaner.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

pjw1967 said:


> As pinionhead said, automatics were coming on strong. '66 was the last year of the 2 sp Powerglide.



The 2-speed automatic transmission in the 1966 GTO is not a Powerglide. It is a Super Turbine 300, a completely different design.

Back to our regularly scheduled topic :

I've seen very few 1966 GTOs with P/W, but I have seen a few.

I saw the most highly optioned 1966 GTO that I had ever seen a few years ago. It was at the Spring AutoFair at the Charlotte Motor Speedway. It was triple black and had almost ever option offered with ONE exception, it did NOT have A/C!

There were so many options that the window sticker had a second page. It was sold by a dealer in Virginia and the dealer that had it for sale had purchased it from the original owner. He said he found it sitting in a carport. It had been driven a little each year and had current tags on it when he bought it.

I don't remember what he was trying to get for it, but it wasn't cheap.


----------



## 66 tempest (Jan 17, 2005)

El Monte Slim said:


> The 2-speed automatic transmission in the 1966 GTO is not a Powerglide. It is a Super Turbine 300, a completely different design.
> 
> Back to our regularly scheduled topic :
> 
> ...


I wonder how many were made with the options mine had..
OK now to hear what happend to it.. well one night I was out with my girlfriend, I was 16 and had a learners permit, she was 18 and had a license..
so I thought she was leaning over to give me a kiss so I turned the wheel at the same time leaning over to her (by the way she wasn't looking for a kiss, by leaning over to turn the radio station, it was the factory am radio) well when I did this, it took not but a few seconds, untill I hit a telephone pole.. I mean dead center, you would of that I was aiming for the pole.. well friends of mine had GTO's I got the entire front end off a friend that had a 66 and 67 and had tons of spare parts.for the sum of 15.00 he was a good friend.. so one day during a severe snow storm the car was parked across the street in front of my house, I didn't take the car that night, my car was white. well a car came around the corner hit the rear quarter and caved it in along with the door and almost tore my front fender completly off.. well when they bounced off my car, that hit the fence next to my house. my mom went out to see if they were ok, they said yes and took off. well I missed this by minutes, I am looking at the tracks in the snow to see how they did it, and because there was so much snow I even had a hard time seeing from across the street that they hit my car, what gave it away was my fender sticking out about 2 feet away from where it should of been attached.. so I never drove it after that, you couldn't even open the door, it was caved in so bad,.. so after about 6 months I quess my mother got tired of me not doing nothing with the car, and said the cops said that if they car was still left on the street they woud tow it.. so I junked it for $10.00.. about a week later I went to the junk yard, it was only up the street from my house, I seen a guy leavinng with my tilt wheel, I asked him, how much did they charge you, he said $100.00.. yes I was pissed!!! it wasn't maybe 20 years later did I relize my mother made the story up to me to get rid of the eye sore.. I LOVED THAT CAR.. I had many muscle cars after that, but none, did I like as much as that one.. I have a real mad stingray now.. but I sure wish I was older and smarter when I bought that car, or at the least had a driveway to put it into.. to me at the time, was not to bad getting rid of it, the rocker panel was pushed in as much as the door, seeing that, I figured there is nothing I can do here..


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

El Monte Slim said:


> The 2-speed automatic transmission in the 1966 GTO is not a Powerglide. It is a Super Turbine 300, a completely different design.
> 
> .


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 88redconvert (Nov 24, 2015)

I've looked at and admired cars for a long time and I only noticed pw on one gto that I can recall


----------



## pony462 (Oct 29, 2015)

Really good info. here on pw. Last month I bought my first GTO HT out of Wyoming.
It does have pw's along with the 400 YZ HO motor, was an automatic now has a 
Richmond 5 speed also PB,AC,PDL,power driver seat,reclining pass. seat,tilt wheel,
head rests,remote trunk release.
This is nice car that my wife and I plan on enjoying for a very long time.
This forum is a great help learning about these cars thanks so much to all that post here.


----------



## Cspencer5 (Jun 6, 2021)

Pinion head said:


> Nearly all the above automatic '67's I came across down here in the "heat zone" had PS, PB, AC, all S/R glass, console, am pb radio, and a few had remote mirrors. Before PHS existed, I used to call 1800PMCARES and the nice folks at Pontiac would send a copy of the invoice and a new full line Pontiac catalogue. They may have only done the free invoices back to the mid 68 models, cant remember, know I used to bug them alot, then I paid for several '67 invoice copies as well. Eventually, could tell fairly close what the Kansas City and Pontiac plant builds w/o sending off for the invoice copy just looking at long time setting builder cars.
> 
> The first factory power window '67 GTO I ever was able to document as factory built was owned by Ivars Smiltnieks, who was a big dog at Racer Head Service in Memphis, and began the NMCA. Ivars had his factory loaded out '67 GTO convert at one of the first NMCA events at the Texas Motorplex. Wrote the cowl tag info down, as Pete was just beginning to gather info on the trim tag accessory codes. An old friend and I had started doing the same a few years before, having noted shared trim tag accessory codes being decoded for early Chevy II's, that info had been published in Super Chevy. Need to ck the big stack of '67 paperwork, but am near 100% sure the trim tag from these two plants (K an P) will show an X in the first group for power windows.
> 
> ...


I just bought a 67 with a bench seat, automatic, power windows and a/c. Previous owner couldn’t figure out wireing so he put manual windows in it. I’m putting the power back in. It’s my understanding they only made 750 with a bench seat, probably less with power windows. I have the phs documentation. Should be nice when back together. Looking for a factory compressor and maybe a hose assembly, will do vintage air if necessary, live in Vegas a/c is a must.


----------

